# 8 year old with shooting chest pains



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago while in Gatlinburg my 8 y/o son complained of having shooting chest pains. They went away quickly and he did not experience shortness of breath.

Since we have been back he complained about it once more a couple of days ago and then again today.

I made him a doctor's appointment for tomorrow. You hear about kids who die on the basketball court with heart problems they never knew they had so I'm a little nervous.

The pain is just below and just to the left of his left nipple.

Does anyone have any experience with anything like this?

Beth


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I would head for the emergency room myself


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, he's not experiencing them right now. He said 'Mom, I have shooting pains right here' and then they went away. He feels perfectly fine.


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

That's an emergency. Please take him to urgent care or the emergency room immediately. You will never forgive yourself if someone happens because of waiting one day. Good luck!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Er Now!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

It could be nothing or he could drop dead -- please get in the car and get to an ER.


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

bgraham said:


> Well, he's not experiencing them right now.


Immaterial. ER NOW! Recurring chest pain is not trivial!


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

I called his doctor back and they said I could bring him in today so we are heading out here shortly. 

I will update when I get home.

Beth


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

bgraham said:


> I called his doctor back and they said I could bring him in today so we are heading out here shortly.
> 
> I will update when I get home.


Best of luck to both of you. We will keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

I sure hope everything goes okay !

When I was little I also had "shooting chest pains" that freaked my parents out ,turned out to be some sort of heart burn from drinking too much juice .
I hope this is the case for your son !


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

I used to get those all the time when I was in my early 20s. The ER docs never did find anything wrong with my heart. When I mentioned the shooting pains to an Army doc he told me of a condition that's an inflamation where the breastbone and the ribs meet....it has an odd name that I could never remember.
I wasn't to carry anything heavy with my left hand anymore...not even a gallon of liquid....not push a heavy vacuum with my left arm, etc. Everytime that I failed to follow those orders I would get the shooting pains again. This condition is most common in skinny people. Since then I've gained about 15 pounds and don't get it much anymore....only if I do prolonged heavy carrying with my left.

I hope this is all the boy has wrong.


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

Waiting would nt be an option.... I lost my 16yr old nephew last Oct from having his heart explode.. They said it what they call and atheletes heart.. No one knew there was a problem,, he never complained of any syptoms.. Your being giving warning,, dont ignore them.. Better to find out its nothing than wait and find out its to late.....


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I used to get what I called "growing pains" when I was a kid. It felt like a heart attack, and lasted a minute or so - very painful! A doctor later told me lots of kids get those when they are growing fast - the ligaments and bones rebel at the growth.

I don't have any heart condition as an adult, although I felt like I was dying at the time...

I hope your son's pains are just harmless ones too!


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

PinkBat said:


> I used to get those all the time when I was in my early 20s. The ER docs never did find anything wrong with my heart. When I mentioned the shooting pains to an Army doc he told me of a condition that's an inflamation where the breastbone and the ribs meet....it has an odd name that I could never remember.
> I wasn't to carry anything heavy with my left hand anymore...not even a gallon of liquid....not push a heavy vacuum with my left arm, etc. Everytime that I failed to follow those orders I would get the shooting pains again. This condition is most common in skinny people. Since then I've gained about 15 pounds and don't get it much anymore....only if I do prolonged heavy carrying with my left.
> 
> I hope this is all the boy has wrong.



Costochondritis is what that was called, if I'm understanding your description right.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Ditto to Mom of Four..same here. Totally freaked my parents out. There is a strange name for the condition and it can cause an inflammation due to the irritation of it that is localized and that lasts a longer time too.

Mine was short and very very painful and happened several times in 3rd grade but never after. 

Let us know what your doc says...


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I used to get pleurisy when I was young. Pleurisy is an inflammation of the chest wall lining that surrounds the lungs. It causes sudden and severe stabbing pains that are usually worsened by motion or inhalation. It generally comes and goes pretty quickly.

I hope your son's symptoms are something mild and fleeting. Keep us posted!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

My step-daughter had pains like that once. Took her to ER and an enema solved the problem right-quick! Apparently, lack of BMs caused her to back up and into her chest area...pressure was causing the pains.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm going with gas pain... let us know!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I'm betting gas pains too. I had this when I was young. My mother took me to the ER. Gastritis (sp?) is what they called it. Gas in the chest cavity. Likely caused by eating too fast. Unfortunately, this is one of those things you have to have checked out because it could be something horrible... but it's probably not.

 RedTartan


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

Could it be this?

Precordial Catch Syndrome (PCS), also known as Texidor's twinge, is a common cause of chest pain complaints in children and adolescents. It also occurs less frequently in adults. PCS manifests itself as an intense, sharp pain typically below the left, but sometimes right, nipple or breast which is worse when taking breaths. This typically lasts 30 seconds to 3 minutes and then is resolved as quickly as it began.

(I took this from Wikipedia -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Precordial_catch_syndrome)

I have had this since I was a child. It normally goes away as the child gets older but for me, it hasn't. It's absolutely not life-threatening, just painful and inconvenient.

/VM


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Let us know what the doctor said. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your son is okay!


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

via media said:


> Could it be this?
> 
> Precordial Catch Syndrome (PCS), also known as Texidor's twinge, is a common cause of chest pain complaints in children and adolescents. It also occurs less frequently in adults. PCS manifests itself as an intense, sharp pain typically below the left, but sometimes right, nipple or breast which is worse when taking breaths. This typically lasts 30 seconds to 3 minutes and then is resolved as quickly as it began.
> 
> ...


It sounds like what I had/still have on occasion. Like Christy and Mom of Four my Dr. called it growing pains.

I described it as a "catch"... I could breath in or out a little but it would hurt like heck if I took a deep breath. Very, very sharp pain but it went away quickly. As I got a little older (teens) I found that, when it happened, if I grit my teeth and suddenly took a deep breath it would be done immediately.


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

homesteadforty said:


> It sounds like what I had/still have on occasion. Like Christy and Mom of Four my Dr. called it growing pains.
> 
> I described it as a "catch"... I could breath in or out a little but it would hurt like heck if I took a deep breath. Very, very sharp pain but it went away quickly..


Interesting! I've never heard of this but it sounds exactly like what I've had my entire life! I've always thought it was something that was being pinched below my left breast but since I've had it as long as I can remember, it's never worried me. In fact, I had one of these just yesterday - first in a while.

My reaction has always been to arch backwards to try to relieve the intense cramping pain. It still takes a while though. I'll try the deep breath thing and see if that makes it go away.

Learn something new every day!


----------



## shellbug (Jul 3, 2005)

via media said:


> Could it be this?
> 
> Precordial Catch Syndrome (PCS), also known as Texidor's twinge, is a common cause of chest pain complaints in children and adolescents. It also occurs less frequently in adults. PCS manifests itself as an intense, sharp pain typically below the left, but sometimes right, nipple or breast which is worse when taking breaths. This typically lasts 30 seconds to 3 minutes and then is resolved as quickly as it began.
> 
> ...


I had this from when i was in about 4th grade and still have occasional episodes - found a remedy when I was in my early 20's - just raise arms above head, interweave and link your fingers and turn your linked palms inside out toward the ceiling - pain stopped immediately.
shellbug


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm praying and will be watching for an update.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes, I've experienced this too since I was a kid and still get it less frequently now, I'm in my 50's now. Lots of things can bring it on for me - walking up a very steep hill, eating food too fast, laughing too hard for too long, sometimes even lying down on my side can bring it on and if I turn over onto the other side it goes away immediately. As shellbug mentioned, I've found that if I raise my arms above my head it goes away pretty fast - but it never lasts long anyway under any circumstances.

For your information:


> Precordial Catch Syndrome
> 
> http://www.failedsuccess.com/index.php?/weblog/comments/precordial_catch_syndrome_chest_pain/
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

I had a similar thing as a kid. Very sharp shooting pain that was short lived and only came occasionally lasting for a few seconds. I can't remember it ever happening after I was about 11 years old.


----------



## greenmulberry (Nov 28, 2006)

via media said:


> Could it be this?
> 
> Precordial Catch Syndrome (PCS), also known as Texidor's twinge, is a common cause of chest pain complaints in children and adolescents. It also occurs less frequently in adults. PCS manifests itself as an intense, sharp pain typically below the left, but sometimes right, nipple or breast which is worse when taking breaths. This typically lasts 30 seconds to 3 minutes and then is resolved as quickly as it began.


I am so glad you posted this. I was diagnosed with this as a child, and have been trying to google it as an adult, but could not figure out the spelling. Wow.

Yes, brief, sharp chest pains, just like the other posters described. Take a deep breath and stretch and it would go away. I am so glad to have the proper spelling, thanks!


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

You PCS "take a deep breath people" are BRAVE!!  I've tried that route - and it does work - but it hurts SO extra bad to do that. I usually chicken out and just lock up like a deer in headlights until it passes. 

One of these days, I'm probably going to pass out from trying to hold my breath for too long 

/VM


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

> Could it be this?
> 
> Precordial Catch Syndrome (PCS), also known as Texidor's twinge


That's exactly what I had/have. I still have one every couple of years, but not as bad as when I was a kid. It was sometimes relieved by taking a deep breath, but it took a lot of courage to try.

I never knew it had a name, and I'm hoping bgraham's son has this....typical kid stuff.


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

I am so sorry I am just now updating. Thanks so much for your prayers. They are very much appreciated.

I took him to the doctor and he was diagnosed with Pericardial Catch. You guys are good! :bow: lol The doc said it is very normal for boys his age. He also said there was no murmor and his heart and lungs sound good. Let's just pray he is right!

Simplefarmgirl, I am so sorry to hear about your nephew. That type of thing is why I went ahead and took him in. The question is, would that be found on a typical exam?

Well, I've got to go clean the kitchen! Thanks again!

Beth


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Glad to hear he's okay.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you for the update.


----------



## rb. (Jan 26, 2003)

bgraham said:


> I am so sorry I am just now updating. Thanks so much for your prayers. They are very much appreciated.
> 
> I took him to the doctor and he was diagnosed with Pericardial Catch. You guys are good! :bow: lol The doc said it is very normal for boys his age. He also said there was no murmor and his heart and lungs sound good. Let's just pray he is right!


This PCS everyone is talking about sounds like what I had as a kid, and well into my 20s. However, I was told it was a spasming diaphragm. Felt like a knife in me with each breath. I was told to gently but firmly place the palm of my right hand on my rib cage on the left where the pain was, and firmly massage in a circular motion with the flat palm. Looks a bit odd when a girl does it, LOL, but worked like a charm within a minute or two. Perhaps this is the same problem, and that approach may help others. You have to press firmly, though. I was never able to breathe deeply through it, just hurt way too much.


----------



## sycamore (Oct 12, 2006)

A few years ago, right as my son got on the bus he told me was having chest pains at gym. He got on the bus and I was freaking. I quick called the nurse at school and said to talk to the teacher. I called the doc and got an appointment. By time I picked him up at school 1/2 an hour later, I had his schedule and info that he HAD TOLD The gym teacher his chest hurt numerous times in the past 2 weeks!!!!!! Gee, great!
Everything ended up fine, EKG was fine, chest x-ray fine, ect... we determined gym was immediately following lunch! but he had a short lunch to go to extra math help. So ate fast, went to math then rushed to gym. Can we say indigestion. Needless to say the gym teacher got reamed by me in person, then the nurse and principal. I demanded that they rearrange schedules, this was bad for the kids. they ended up doing so after much hassling by me.
My sister has a history of heart condition that was diagnosed at 12 yo. So when my 9yo says chest pain, my heart about stopped. 

I'm crossing fingers all is well.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I had the growing pains, too, at age 10. It can be very frightening for a child. My mother, of course, thought I was being a drama queen, but the doctor set her straight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

My 80 year old mother has had this type of pain on occasion for about 20 years.
Her doctors can never find anything significant.
Although rare in adults, this sounds exactly like what she experiences.


----------

